# where to live in Gran Canaria?



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

My husband is from the US and I'm from Spain and we want to move to Gran Canaria this winter. We are in our 30's and we work online, so we will not be looking for a job there. We want to live in a small charming town with a beautiful beach probably in the South since there is less wind and more sun. We are not looking for a super touristy town with big infrastructures and we don't care about night life. Where in the island would you recommend?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Theres a regular poster on here who will without a doubt recommend his village/island, which is one of the Canary Islands I believe Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: Hepa Take a look at his profile and I'm sure he'll be along to tell you more about it

Jo xxx


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

How can I send an email to Hepa?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

peachy3 said:


> How can I send an email to Hepa?


he pops into the forum most days - I'm sure he'll see this & reply


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Most town are tourist resorts in the south of Gran Canaria, however there are two that might meet your needs, Aguineguin and Arinaga. search on these two names. Other than that you may have to go North, Agaete has a good climate.

Hope this will help,

Hepa


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Gran Canaria*

Hola Hepa, tambien nos han recomendado Puerto Mogan, que piensas de este?


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello Hepa, what do you think of Puerto Mogan? Aguineguin could work out but not Arinaga since it is in the other side of the island where the wind blows strong.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Puerta Mogan is a tourist resort, you might like it, but not for me. My son lived in Arinaga, he survived the breezes, they blow on all locations in the Canary Islands.

Have a look at the link below for an unspoiled location.


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

*Gran Canaria*

Hepa, I'm sorry but I'm new here and I can't find your link about unspoiled places, could you please let me know where I can find it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

peachy3 said:


> Hepa, I'm sorry but I'm new here and I can't find your link about unspoiled places, could you please let me know where I can find it.



It is the ultimate line on this and any of my replies


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry but when I open this link:

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/ph...u9gAE&pgpnum=1

it gives me info on El Hierro , is that it?


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

I will check el Hierro. Arinaga and Aguineguin look like ideal towns, the only problem I see from the pics I've been looking at, are the beaches, they don't look that great, compared to other parts of the island. Maybe I'm a little spoiled because I've been living in Hawaii and Australia, any other local town recommendations with a better beach?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

peachy3 said:


> I will check el Hierro. Arinaga and Aguineguin look like ideal towns, the only problem I see from the pics I've been looking at, are the beaches, they don't look that great, compared to other parts of the island. Maybe I'm a little spoiled because I've been living in Hawaii and Australia, any other local town recommendations with a better beach?



There is a huge beach at Maspalomas all othe way to San Augustine on Gran Canaria, but then you will get tourists, thousands of tourists, all year round.

No beaches here on El Hierro, no Yorkshire pudding, full English breakfast establishments either, we do have tranquility, and a better quality of life. I too have walked on Waikiki and Bondi in Australia, however I am content to live the rest of my life here in the Canarian Archipelago.


----------



## peachy3 (Oct 4, 2013)

Waikiki or Bondi are not for me either. I lived in Kauai and enjoyed the tranquility and beauty of the island. Just looking for something similar, but in the Canary Islands.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

peachy3 said:


> Waikiki or Bondi are not for me either. I lived in Kauai and enjoyed the tranquility and beauty of the island. Just looking for something similar, but in the Canary Islands.


Off hand I cannot think of anywhere to meet your needs in the Canary Islands, I think you will have to come and see for yourself, and perhaps compromise somewhat.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

peachy3 said:


> Sorry but when I open this link:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/app/basic/ph...u9gAE&pgpnum=1
> 
> it gives me info on El Hierro , is that it?


Yes, you are looking at our photos of the place where we live.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Bondi is over-rated, way over-rated!

I like the same stuff you and the OP likes.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hepa:

I found your ultimate line - WOW! I love those pictures - as they say, pictures are worth a thousand words. 

Also, I am going to check out the Gran Canaria, Aguinequin, Arinaga, and Agaete. 
Do you know if the Gran Canaria had a lack of rain also?

Whisperer


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Hepa:

Did you get my e-mail about renting in El Hierro?

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Hi Hepa:
> 
> Did you get my e-mail about renting in El Hierro?
> 
> Whisperer


I replied-


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Okay, I give up, I can not find your reply anywhere, I guess I am just not looking in the right spot

Whisperer


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Whisperer said:


> Okay, I give up, I can not find your reply anywhere, I guess I am just not looking in the right spot
> 
> Whisperer


Google inmobiliario El Hierro

Plenty of responses


----------

